# Nutramar Ova or alternatives in GTA area, or online?



## GoBlowfishYourself (Nov 25, 2017)

I have heard this product is good for training picky eaters on to other food... It looks like it's on back order most places online. Does anybody know somewhere in the GTA that sells it? Or even better, an alternative for picky eaters? I heard some people buy some kind of prawn eggs from asian supermarkets, but I wouldn't know the first place to look...


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Fish eggs from oriental grocery stores


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I use Larry’s fish eggs. Frozen. Works for my picky eaters. Available at Big Show.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Nutramar ova was very difficult to get before, but I believe it is now impossible to find.
I second the Larry's eggs - great for picky eaters (Big Show Frags).
Also, Reef nutrition R.O.E. works, too and may be easier to find (Coral Reef Shop, and possibly a few others - worth calling around).


----------

